# *found* Small parrot



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

Small friendly parrot found in Chesterfield, Derbyshire today. 

In good condition. Species and sex is known but withholding that information for now to ensure it gets back to the right owner. 

Please contact me for more information.


----------

